
Kontena: The Developer Friendly Container and Microservices Platform - type0
https://kontena.io/
======
elvinyung
Not super familiar with the containerization community, but it seems a bit
late to get into the container orchestration game and build a completely new
platform. Why not build this as part of the Kubernetes ecosystem?

In the FAQ[1], I see the "in fact, we planned to use Kubernetes for scheduling
in Kontena as well", but I don't the reason behind the decision not to do
that.

[1]
[https://github.com/kontena/kontena/blob/01e4db3aa37d349f3fb2...](https://github.com/kontena/kontena/blob/01e4db3aa37d349f3fb29709ef1ff4e32fd83e05/docs/faq.md)

